# Pioneer Stage 4 D1200SPL nice mono



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

Pioneer Premier PRS-D1200SPL Champion Series Amplifier!! Rare!! RS ODR | eBay


----------



## The_Grimy_One (May 9, 2011)

Nice! And a great price! What kinda power does it make?


----------



## jstoner22 (Jun 30, 2009)

500 @ 4ohm
1000 @ 2ohm
1200 @ 1ohm


----------



## abdulwq (Aug 17, 2008)

very nice amp....


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

$300 shipped. who here got that? 

that was nearly as good as the a900 that went for like $200 when I had no funds.


----------

